# wards radial arm saw spindle adapter 15/32" 20 thread



## refrosty 70 (Mar 3, 2011)

looking for router adapter for wards radial arm saw. or what can i do to make use of this saw i bought in early 70 . would like to make drawers for computer hutch and other thing around the house. any ideas ? but to scrap to it. saw been in storage for many-many yrs needs to be set up


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Larry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

refrosty 70 said:


> looking for router adapter for wards radial arm saw. or what can i do to make use of this saw i bought in early 70 . would like to make drawers for computer hutch and other thing around the house. any ideas ? but to scrap to it. saw been in storage for many-many yrs needs to be set up


If what you want is an adaptor to fit where I have a drill chuck shown in the photograph, then my advice is to forget it, the speed of the saw is insufficient for clean routing. A far better solution is to make a bracket, like Bj3 has to mount the whole router, I'm sure that if he sees this post he will post a shot or two of his solution.
An even better idea (in my humble opinion) is to restore your RAS to it's original condition because one's imagination is what limits the things that a RAS is capable of. Use a router as it was intended, mainly hand held plunge and to a lesser extent under a table.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree with Harry.

Way back when, I tried to use my saw as an overarm router (Jacobs chuck on the auxiliary spindle).

I managed to accomplish the project but the setup was too slow and "jittery" to produce a good cut.

The spindle speed on my saw is around 3500 rpm. roughly a 1/3 or less than the recommended rpm for router bits. 

It does work reasonably well for horizontal boring with drill bits though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

The RAS is a great tool for router jobs, it can do some of the hard ones like angle jobs, dado, over head pin router table job, surface stock, etc. but it must be setup right for a router.
Here's shot of the one I have and it can do many,many jobs..
++++
But if you want to use what you have or try to.
http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/NNSRI...re=ItemDetail-_-ResultListing-_-SearchResults
==========


=====


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

*mounting plate*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Larry
> 
> The RAS is a great tool for router jobs, it can do some of the hard ones like angle jobs, dado, over head pin router table job, surface stock, etc. but it must be setup right for a router.
> Here's shot of the one I have and it can do many,many jobs..
> ...


Bob
I could use some guidance on your plate/jig that goes from router to the saw motor. eg is there a lay out of that rig... fine idea that!!
Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Sorry no plans for it, BUT it's very easy one to make, just pull off the plate on the end on the motor and use it for the drilling hole template, just stop by a bolt and nut outlet and pickup some big flat washer ,set the template in place and drill the holes out and the same for your router base mount, once you have the holes drilled out and than fire up the welder and weld the washer up as one.
A little bit of scrap bar stock for the gusset/support brackets, and your done, little bit of paint.
Note ...clip off a little bit of the edge of the big washers so you have more to weld to a 1/2" to 3/4" wide clip job will do the trick..

On mounting it to the motor I use Allen set screws (1 1/2" long) with nuts and small flat washers ,the screws that hold the thin washer in place, are a bit short.. 10-24 x 1/2" pan head ,if I recall.

Hope this helps 

========



wuzfuzde said:


> Bob
> I could use some guidance on your plate/jig that goes from router to the saw motor. eg is there a lay out of that rig... fine idea that!!
> Bill


----------



## refrosty 70 (Mar 3, 2011)

my ras wards has 3 spindle .1 for saw blades/ 1for aux spindle for buffing 3450 rpm. upper aux spindle is router spindle were the 15/32 20 thread collet router adapter is used not lower spindle. this upper spindle is rated at 20,000 rpms what one needs to rout with for a smooth and steady cut CAN ANY ONE ANWSER MY QUESTION OF WERE DO I GET THIS COLLET ROUTER ADAPER SO I CAN USE MY RAS THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

I'm sure you can find one , maybe at the pawn shops/eBay/garage sales,etc. I would look for one of the Older routers that can only take on 1/4" shank bits, I don't think they made a spec.nut for the RAS saw setup just used one off the sheft so to speak..I would take a hard look at the arbor and see what it can take on..but I would bet it's 1/4" max.shanks...I have some old routers that are setup that way, it may take a bit of looking but it can be had I'm sure..

I would look on eBay for the older Wards/Power-Kraft routers.
OR
http://www.repairclinic.com/Montgomery-Wards-Parts?gclid=CODipdbavacCFce7Kgodsn8MCw

Powr-Kraft
http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx
http://vintagemachinery.org/

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...gomery ward&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1
=========



refrosty 70 said:


> my ras wards has 3 spindle .1 for saw blades/ 1for aux spindle for buffing 3450 rpm. upper aux spindle is router spindle were the 15/32 20 thread collet router adapter is used not lower spindle. this upper spindle is rated at 20,000 rpms what one needs to rout with for a smooth and steady cut CAN ANY ONE ANWSER MY QUESTION OF WERE DO I GET THIS COLLET ROUTER ADAPER SO I CAN USE MY RAS THANKS FOR ALL THE INPUT


----------



## bobbg (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats slick! you got me thinking about doing that to my Craftsman 10" saw.


----------



## eoneal (May 8, 2011)

*Power Craft RAS parts*

Larry,
I agree with you that the 20,000 rpm spindle will do a great job routing. The part number for the adapter is OR 1413 TK.. cost is about $30 or was six months ago when I got one for my saw. Toolkraft is only open Wed. and Thurs., 9:00-4:30, EST.

Toolkraft Parts
PO Box 80777
Springfield, MA 01138-0777
Phone: (413) 737-7331
Fax: (413) 737-1526
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## eoneal (May 8, 2011)

Larry,

The 20,000 rpm aux spindle on your Wards RAS does a great job routing. There is a company (Toolkraft) in MA that has the spindle adapter to fit 15/32-20 thread.
The part number is OR 1413 TK...about $30, last spring when I ordered one. Toolkraft Parts is open only Wed. and Thurs., 9:00-4:30, EST. 

Toolkraft Parts
PO Box 80777
Springfield, MA 01138-0777
Phone: (413) 737-7331
Fax: (413) 737-1526
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## eoneal (May 8, 2011)

Opps! Sorry about the double post.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Elvis...


----------

